# Help with saw blades



## woodgirl (Sep 22, 2016)

We have some saw blades imported from Sweden, and we want to sell them, but I am having a hard time finding the exact blade to figure out the value.  We have about 50 of them.  If anyone can please explain what some of the numbers printed on the blade mean, I would so appreciate it.

the numbers I am having the hardest time with is the kerf.  On the box it states 1,6.  I was thinking maybe this was a typo and it should have read 1.6, since all of the measurements are in mm.  That would make the kerf 1/16 in., or so I thought.  when I looked at the actual blade, these are the numbers I see:

1,6/1,1/2,6

Now I am really confused 

Anyhow, we acquired these when we bought the old Harris-Tarkett manufacturing plant, so I would say they are not cheap blades.  I am attaching pics of the box and the blade.

In case you can't read all of the numbers on the blade, here they are:

Type is 20BA26X followed by 250  then 1,6/1,1/2,6
d=70 (I think that's supposed to be the bore #) 
z=30

Under that is 2023-11273-2383
n.max 7.200


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 22, 2016)

The center hole looks to be made for a special arbor. If you have a way (dial Vernier etc.) to measure the center hole and the outside diameter of the cutter. Also a photo of the edge of the blade to determine the set of the blade maybe someone can cross-reference it to some normal arbor/ saw size.  If it is a match then they could have some value. If you would need a special adapter to use them, then most likely they would have very little value.


----------



## elbo (Sep 22, 2016)

without the special arbor, the blade is worthless. If  you're going to use these blades yourself, you might get a machine shop to make bushing adapters so the blade will fit your arbor. If you're going to sell the blades then you would need to get a bushing for each blade
Chances are that your saw has a 5/8 arbor shaft and the blades are metric, so you wont be able to use it on your saw without an adapter safely


----------



## woodgirl (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm pretty sure these are for some sort of commercial use since they were bought by Harris Tarkett for use in their flooring manufacturing facility.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 22, 2016)

They look like they fit a regular horizontal mill arbor with keys and spacers. They could have been set up to make gang cuts etc. We use blades like that for copper bar cutoff etc. 

A hard item to resell used sometimes as every dimension would have to meet someone&#8217;s needs. Measure them up and put them on ebay and they will sell.


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 22, 2016)

You may want to start at their website.  Seems you just need to log on to access it but it's free.  

https://www.machinetools.com/en/companies/38485-lamitec-tools-ab


----------



## woodgirl (Sep 22, 2016)

They are not used, they are new in the box. we have about 50 of them


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

Welcome to the site, good luck finding an end user.
http://www.indiamart.com/proddetail/multi-rip-saw-blades-with-rakers-8444421455.html


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

They are used by people cutting flooring or cabinet shops, any one cutting lot's of one size of board.
Years ago I had a fiend that used one, he cut hardwood blanks for paintbrush handles and shipped them to China.


----------



## woodgirl (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you for all of your help   I have listed them on ebay without having to sound like an idiot!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 26, 2016)

woodgirl said:


> Thank you for all of your help   I have listed them on ebay without having to sound like an idiot!



As these things are set up with spacers, the kerf measurement will be important.


----------

